# Poll: Modern world RP



## Jackinator (Nov 18, 2008)

I've been away for a few weeks and a few thoughts have been floating around in my head, the most rooted of which was a modern world RP. I actually have become quite attached to the idea but would first like to know if people would be interested in this kind of thing .

It would be set in a similar world to our own (purely for the purposes of the story), within a few years of modern times. You would all be playing as mercenaries, allowing you to personalise kit as much as you want with weapons and gear. I have actually written out a detailed storyline for the RP but I would like to get a general consensus as to the viability of this RP before I proceeded. Any constructive criticism, comments, suggestions welcome. Thanks

Jack


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

I think I would have to learn a little more about the story line but it sounds tempting.


----------



## Yru0 (May 9, 2011)

I'm gonna have to go with Midge on this, I'd love a modern world RP, it would bring something new (for me atleast) to the forums. But at the same time, I won't play it if its not a fundamently good RP to begin with, and that depends on a lot more than the timing of it, are we fighting an alien invasion? Are we a rouge group escaping from world governments? Or are we working with tight counter-terrorism teams to stop a major terrorist threat blaady blaa? To answer the question, yes I for one am interested, but it's like saying your interested in something after reading the title, you haven't even got to the blurb yet.


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

Its a nice idea which I welcome very much, sadly I don't think I would join as I don't want to get into an rp stress because of lots of roleplays to post in


----------



## stalarious (Aug 25, 2011)

Well the way I see it, If you can hook people in with a taste of you GM ability with a backstory or something of that effect you could pull people in pretty easy. But the concept sounds good if done right.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

I need to know more detail of the story. 

I don`t doubt your ability as a GM but I have to have a better gist of what you`re planning at least.


----------



## Klomster (Oct 9, 2008)

A greedy guy with an AA12...

I'm interested, give us some commercial.

Just like the trailers for hit movies.


----------



## Ratvan (Jun 20, 2011)

sounds good would deffinately like more information


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

It would be a nice break from the usual around here, go for it jackinator.


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

Same as all the above really. Sounds interesting but I'd like to know more about the proposed story line first.


----------

